# Dying out here



## IanK (Jul 19, 2017)

So I've been online tonight since 5pm and have had exactly one (1) ride. An otherwise busy Friday night here in Downtown Rochester, NY 

What's really aggravating me is looking at the rider app. There's between 7-10 other Uber's out and I can watch them drive past me in the app and I can SEE their cars are FULL of people. 

Wth is going on? Someone please entertain me, please!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

IanK said:


> Wth is going on? Someone please entertain me, please!


Everyone has heard of the life changing money of becoming an Uber driver. They say that there is over 600,000 active Uber drivers in the country. So if Uber has a million rides a day that means each driver gets a little over a ride and a half a day. All those cars you've seen pass you with pax in them, don't worry they'll be done for the night real soon and it'll be your turn.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

IanK said:


> What's really aggravating me is looking at the rider app. There's between 7-10 other Uber's out and I can watch them drive past me in the app and I can SEE their cars are FULL of people


These cars you see in the app are not the ones you see full of people. Those you can't see in the app


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

IanK said:


> So I've been online tonight since 5pm and have had exactly one (1) ride. An otherwise busy Friday night here in Downtown Rochester, NY
> 
> What's really aggravating me is looking at the rider app. There's between 7-10 other Uber's out and I can watch them drive past me in the app and I can SEE their cars are FULL of people.
> 
> Wth is going on? Someone please entertain me, please!


Uber feeds new driver's to get them hooked


----------



## IanK (Jul 19, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> Uber feeds new driver's to get them hooked


What do you mean?


----------



## BeccaTUber (Jul 22, 2017)

Omg you guys are nuts. I'll tell you exactly what is happening. First step.. uber comes in and charges whatever they want as long as it's cheaper than a taxi. A bunch of new drivers come in and make money. Lyft comes in and both companies drop prices. Now.. we have drivers working both apps.. riders are pretty much the same steady amount. So there is a ton of drivers and same amount of riders. The demand isn't going up. The average driver drives for 1 year and gives up. They tell drivers that demand is going up but they're just trying to retain a steady flow of drivers.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

BeccaTUber said:


> Omg you guys are nuts. I'll tell you exactly what is happening. First step.. uber comes in and charges whatever they want as long as it's cheaper than a taxi. A bunch of new drivers come in and make money. Lyft comes in and both companies drop prices. Now.. we have drivers working both apps.. riders are pretty much the same steady amount. So there is a ton of drivers and same amount of riders. The demand isn't going up. The average driver drives for 1 year and gives up. They tell drivers that demand is going up but they're just trying to retain a steady flow of drivers.


Well, that all may be true to some point but it's hard to ignore the district manager at a meeting when he does tell us that they feed new driver's more rides to get them hooked.


----------



## BeccaTUber (Jul 22, 2017)

Really? You went to a meeting for Uber with a district manager? And who's controlling all of the new driver algorithms? I dunno.. sounds kinda crazy. They get all of these drivers.. get them hooked and then drop them for newer inexperienced drivers? So what happens when they run out of drivers?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

BeccaTUber said:


> Really? You went to a meeting for Uber with a district manager? And who's controlling all of the new driver algorithms? I dunno.. sounds kinda crazy. They get all of these drivers.. get them hooked and then drop them for newer inexperienced drivers? So what happens when they run out of drivers?


Yes. It was a meeting about 4 weeks ago for the driver's to talk about the new changes and the district manager was there. I have posted details about it in other posts. Feeding new driver's was one of the things I remember him saying. The answers to all your other questions, you're better off asking him or your local manager.

Here's the link to the thread I posted about a meeting or "breakfast".

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-invited-me-to-breakfast.175473/


----------



## BeccaTUber (Jul 22, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> Yes. It was a meeting about 4 weeks ago for the driver's to talk about the new changes and the district manager was there. I have posted details about it in other posts. Feeding new driver's was one of the things I remember him saying. The answers to all your other questions, you're better off asking him or your local manager.





Grahamcracker said:


> Yes. It was a meeting about 4 weeks ago for the driver's to talk about the new changes and the district manager was there. I have posted details about it in other posts. Feeding new driver's was one of the things I remember him saying. The answers to all your other questions, you're better off asking him or your local manager.


What's his name? How do I contact the district manager? I'm just asking the same questions that the other drivers would like to know. Who's the district manager in Phoenix? And if you're in HI why were you at a meeting here in phx?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

BeccaTUber said:


> What's his name? How do I contact the district manager? I'm just asking the same questions that the other drivers would like to know. Who's the district manager in Phoenix? And if you're in HI why were you at a meeting here in phx?


I wasn't in a meeting in PHX, it was a meeting in HI. I don't remember his name because his name doesn't affect my wallet and here is a link of the invitation to the meeting I attended weeks ago

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-invited-me-to-breakfast.175473/


----------



## BeccaTUber (Jul 22, 2017)

So you're all against the company but they want your input? What do you do besides drive?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

BeccaTUber said:


> So you're all against the company but they want your input? What do you do besides drive?


I am active duty in the Army.


----------



## BeccaTUber (Jul 22, 2017)

Ok and you drive uber too? You're at hickam? What unit? Usually army doesn't have time to have a side job


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

BeccaTUber said:


> Ok and you drive uber too? You're at hickam? What unit? Usually army doesn't have time to have a side job


Yes, I drive for Uber as well. Hickham is an Air Force base, not likely to have much Army personnel. I am at Fort Shafter and you would be surprised how many active duty military members here drive for Uber/Lyft since your saying they don't have time



BeccaTUber said:


> Ok and you drive uber too? You're at hickam? What unit? Usually army doesn't have time to have a side job


Flexibility with Uber is why I can do it. Most soldiers spend their time going out but I choose to make extra money with my free time. It's not uncommon to have a weekend off every once in a while. I'm not sure why I'm trying to convince you of anything, I have nothing to prove to you.


----------



## BeccaTUber (Jul 22, 2017)

ok well I'll take your word for it. It's kinda upsetting that active duty people have time for an extra job. Especially when I've been married for 18 years and my husbands career field has always been undermanned. I guess that's the government for ya

No you don't have anything to prove to me. I just found it kinda odd that you are doing all of this stuff for a side job.. that's all.

Also you have time to post all of these threads.. like hundreds.. for a side job.. outside of an active duty job. Odd that's all

874 messages since november


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> These cars you see in the app are not the ones you see full of people. Those you can't see in the app


This is true



BeccaTUber said:


> Ok and you drive uber too? You're at hickam? What unit? Usually army doesn't have time to have a side job


Sounds like a FOREIGN SPY GATHERING INFORMATION !

Dont Answer !


----------



## BeccaTUber (Jul 22, 2017)

Oh geez. I just am curious because he's so involved in uber.. his side job.. all of these posts and then I find out he's active duty.. weird.

Also now that I think about it.. you do have something to prove to me and everyone else.. if you're taking time from your government job to post about your side job. You're paid by us.. the tax payers. So I hope you're keeping your nose clean ;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BeccaTUber said:


> Oh geez. I just am curious because he's so involved in uber.. his side job.. all of these posts and then I find out he's active duty.. weird.
> 
> Also now that I think about it.. you do have something to prove to me and everyone else.. if you're taking time from your government job to post about your side job. You're paid by us.. the tax payers. So I hope you're keeping your nose clean ;


The I.R.S. has a job for You !


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

BeccaTUber said:


> Oh geez. I just am curious because he's so involved in uber.. his side job.. all of these posts and then I find out he's active duty.. weird.
> 
> Also now that I think about it.. you do have something to prove to me and everyone else.. if you're taking time from your government job to post about your side job. You're paid by us.. the tax payers. So I hope you're keeping your nose clean ;


How do you spell b*i*t*c*h??????


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Do you think active duty is on the job 24/7 ? When I was in are first formation was at 0600 and our day was normally over by 1700 plus once a month we got a 4 day weekend. After basic and AIT the army is just a normal job that makes youbwork out in the morning, as long as you are in the states and arnt in the field for training


----------



## BeccaTUber (Jul 22, 2017)

lol I'm just saying.. as a military spouse when I hear active duty I think 12 hour work days. I don't understand how he has all of this time to devote to a side job. He is either posting stuff while he's on duty or he's a total loser.


----------



## BeccaTUber (Jul 22, 2017)

874 posts since November about a part time job.. weird

The only reason I'm crazy about this is because he said he was at a meeting where the uber people said new drivers get more rides to get them hooked. He's involved in this whole outside thing.. that he can't prove.. and he's active duty


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

BeccaTUber said:


> Really? You went to a meeting for Uber with a district manager? And who's controlling all of the new driver algorithms? I dunno.. sounds kinda crazy. They get all of these drivers.. get them hooked and then drop them for newer inexperienced drivers? So what happens when they run out of drivers?


Every year about 12 million people turn 18, many of them will find jobs outside the Uber system, but many will try it out, burned out and quit, they flow of drivers will not stop until they have their autonomous car ready, they we will all be gone.


----------



## BeccaTUber (Jul 22, 2017)

Just give me a name of an uber person who said it lol


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

BeccaTUber said:


> lol I'm just saying.. as a military spouse when I hear active duty I think 12 hour work days. I don't understand how he has all of this time to devote to a side job. He is either posting stuff while he's on duty or he's a total loser.


Ok, ok, since you want to keep droning on about this. This is how much time I have had to devote to Ubering. Here at work in the Army, there is a lot of hurry up and wait. When we are sitting idle, everyone brings their phones out to include myself and this forum is commonly where I turn to but just look at how much I have made Ubering in the past few months. I just don't know why I'm doing this but here you go. Now, go take a chill pill crazy lady!
View attachment 141662
View attachment 141662
Looks like I occasionally have a weekend where I go make money driving.

Now I don't know what your husband does but different situations for different people. Have a nice day


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

BeccaTUber said:


> Oh geez. I just am curious because he's so involved in uber.. his side job.. all of these posts and then I find out he's active duty.. weird.
> 
> Also now that I think about it.. you do have something to prove to me and everyone else.. if you're taking time from your government job to post about your side job. You're paid by us.. the tax payers. So I hope you're keeping your nose clean ;


I'm ex-military and your posts on this thread have been deeply offensive. You have no right to to dictate to a service-member what they can and cannot do outside of their duties.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

BeccaTUber said:


> Just give me a name of an uber person who said it lol


800+ messages. Lol, most of them are non sense one liners. Take a look


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

BeccaTUber said:


> Just give me a name of an uber person who said it lol


He doesn't owe you anything. You should say, "Thank you for your service."


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

BeccaTUber said:


> Just give me a name of an uber person who said it lol


https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-invited-me-to-breakfast.175473/

The name is on the invite


----------



## BeccaTUber (Jul 22, 2017)

lol I just got on this forum in a rage because I think uber is doing us drivers dirty. While most people have switched to Lyft I've stuck by uber and I'm continually let down. Then I see the stuff about baiting new drivers. And I see there are a few drivers posting who can't even give a name of 1 uber person they've talked to. And this is my business. I'm an independent contractor. This is something I've invested in and you can't even give a name. Hmph


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

BeccaTUber said:


> 874 posts since November about a part time job.. weird
> 
> The only reason I'm crazy about this is because he said he was at a meeting where the uber people said new drivers get more rides to get them hooked. He's involved in this whole outside thing.. that he can't prove.. and he's active duty


From someone who signed up today with over 40 messages already....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nat


Grahamcracker said:


> View attachment 141665
> View attachment 141666
> 
> Ok, ok, since you want to keep droning on about this. This is how much time I have had to devote to Ubering. Here at work in the Army, there is a lot of hurry up and wait. When we are sitting idle, everyone brings their phones out to include myself and this forum is commonly where I turn to but just look at how much I have made Ubering in the past few months. I just don't know why I'm doing this but here you go. Now, go take a chill pill crazy lady!
> ...


Natashia is needling information out of you using the pressure tactic.
Do not reward her or her Spy Masters !


----------



## BeccaTUber (Jul 22, 2017)

Ok but this is my full time business that I depend on and I've invested in to feed my children. It's not a part time gig that I go online and spread rumors about. Totally different from a hobby. You go out for a night a not do well and it's a write off. For us it's different.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> View attachment 141665
> View attachment 141666
> 
> Ok, ok, since you want to keep droning on about this. This is how much time I have had to devote to Ubering. Here at work in the Army, there is a lot of hurry up and wait. When we are sitting idle, everyone brings their phones out to include myself and this forum is commonly where I turn to but just look at how much I have made Ubering in the past few months. I just don't know why I'm doing this but here you go. Now, go take a chill pill crazy lady!
> ...


We must now revoke your security clearance.


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

BeccaTUber said:


> Ok but this is my full time business that I depend on and I've invested in to feed my children. It's not a part time gig that I go online and spread rumors about. Totally different from a hobby.


You may have picked the wrong line of work. I know it's flexible but if you're depending on this money to feed your family then you might want to find something more steady.


----------



## BeccaTUber (Jul 22, 2017)

It's fine for me but when I hear they're manipulating the rides.. that makes me mad. Because this is a business that I've invested in. I want direct answers. Uber is making me rage. Sorry. Thank you for your service


----------



## toyotarola (Apr 7, 2016)

BeccaTUber said:


> It's fine for me but when I hear they're manipulating the rides.. that makes me mad. Because this is a business that I've invested in. I want direct answers. Uber is making me* rage*. Sorry. Thank you for your service





BeccaTUber said:


> lol I just got on this forum in a *rage* because I think uber is doing us drivers dirty. While most people have switched to Lyft I've stuck by uber and I'm continually let down. Then I see the stuff about baiting new drivers. And I see there are a few drivers posting who can't even give a name of 1 uber person they've talked to. And this is my business. I'm an independent contractor. This is something I've invested in and you can't even give a name. Hmph


Apparently this is what driving full time and being "invested" does to your brain, new drivers take note. Rage, rage, rage


----------



## BeccaTUber (Jul 22, 2017)

Yeah I'm in rage mode. I love the job. I just want more communication from uber. They're like a bad boyfriend. Good looking but zero social skills.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

BeccaTUber said:


> This is something I've invested in and you can't even give a name. Hmph


Sr. Manager, Andrew Magana is the name. He has one of these ~ over the n in his name.

I'm not sure if your being hard headed about the name or the hyperlink I provided for you doesn't work but this is the name you requested.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

BeccaTUber said:


> Also now that I think about it.. you do have something to prove to me and everyone else.. if you're taking time from your government job to post about your side job. You're paid by us.. the tax payers. So I hope you're keeping your nose clean ;
> 
> ...874 posts since November about a part time job.. weird
> 
> The only reason I'm crazy about this is because he said he was at a meeting where the uber people said new drivers get more rides to get them hooked. He's involved in this whole outside thing.. that he can't prove.. and he's active duty


I've got over 10,000 posts on forums dedicated to hobbies that don't make me a dime. Just because someone is in the government doesn't mean they have to work 18 hours and then sleep 6 and repeat ad nauseum.

Do you agree that an active service member or other government paid employee should be allowed to go to a party or a movie every now and then? If yes, then why can he not also drive for Uber every now and then too?

If a government employee can supplement his income by private means that's money in that employee's pocket that didn't come from taxpayers. Would you rather them accrue overtime on taxpayer expense?

Around where I live there are cops that make $300K a year in salary and benefits and overtime is is a big part of that for some of those guys. http://transparentnevada.com/salaries/search/?q=police+officer


----------



## BeccaTUber (Jul 22, 2017)

Yeah it's fine. I'm mostly frustrated that uber has zero communication with us. And we're they're whole business.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

IanK said:


> What do you mean?


Like a dealer giving first time users a free dime bag of heroin to get them hooked.


----------



## BeccaTUber (Jul 22, 2017)

Ok we get it. Uber is filtering more rides to new drivers. Do you have someone from uber who told you?



Trafficat said:


> I've got over 10,000 posts on forums dedicated to hobbies that don't make me a dime. Just because someone is in the government doesn't mean they have to work 18 hours and then sleep 6 and repeat ad nauseum.
> 
> Do you agree that an active service member or other government paid employee should be allowed to go to a party or a movie every now and then? If yes, then why can he not also drive for Uber every now and then too?
> 
> ...


I'm a native Las Vegas girl. Born and raised. The Las Vegas government is an extortion racket. The police and firemen are making 6 figures. The schools are garbage. I visited my parents for a week and saw 1 cop. It's a joke. Uber drivers have to get a county and state license. Where is all this money going? Down the government wastehole. Vegas pays cops overtime instead of hiring additional cops. And the firemen work 3 days a week and make 6 figures and all have side businesses. Every government employee should be under our scrutiny. We pay them.

Also the chart you linked.. Paul Maalof who makes 85k a year.. his family owns the palms


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BeccaTUber said:


> I visited my parents for a week and saw 1 cop.
> 
> And the firemen work 3 days a week and make 6 figures and all have side businesses.


Then you should be grateful that your parents live in very low crime rate area. If you want to see allot of police presence then go to NLV.

Firemen work 72 hours straight. Why don't you put on a breathing apparatus and 60 lbs of gear in a 115 degree Vegas summer day and go fight a 2000 degree fire. My dad was a fireman for the City of Miami for 23 years until he broke his back saving the life of a trapped woman. That trapped woman was someone's mom.



BeccaTUber said:


> .
> 
> Also the chart you linked.. Paul Maalof who makes 85k a year.. his family owns the palms


The Maloof's have been well known for decades before The Palms. The Maloof brothers own many construction companies, have vast real estate holdings throughout the west and owned the NBA's Sacramento Kings.


----------



## BeccaTUber (Jul 22, 2017)

Don't test me about Vegas. My dad's client at the bank was a cop over southwest area command. That's a quarter of the valley. He told my dad "you better have a gun because we won't get anyone to your house for at least 30 minutes." They have home invasions constantly there because there are not enough cops. 3 houses in a row got broken into across the street a few months ago. One house had a camera but the guys accoss the street had a shotgun and scared them off. I respect fireman but look up Clark County fireman scandal. It's sad. Vegas has a ton of money and a bunch of crooks dishing it out. And I just saw maloof and thought it was mentionable.


----------



## IanK (Jul 19, 2017)

I finally got to meet another Uber driver today! He told me last night he had 17 rides! 17!! I have 6 and that was a 10 hour shift. I have got to be something wrong if he got 17 rides and he said it was slow


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

You don't really need anyone's name to see what's going on. You just need to talk to newbie drivers and compare their stories and their income to yours. When I first started driving inf Houston I rarely went more than a few minutes between pings no matter where I drove. It was a great gig and I was making around $200 day driving 8 hours. After a few months the pings got farther and farther apart and now I average around $100 day for the same 8 hours. Yes, there are more drivers but if you talk to a newbie driver you will find they are all getting more rides and better rides than you.
By the way, you CANNOT make a living doing this job with Uber or Lyft. You can earn money, but the costs of driving the car will eat up most of that money. Consider that you make around .69/mile after Ubers cut and the Government allows a .535/mile tax deduction. So you are really only making .13/mile. Get a flat tire or have an accident or have someone break your back seat like they did mine (big 'ole fatty!) and all of the rest of the money is gone.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm right there with you beccaT, but UsedToBe... Is right. My fist few weeks I made like $1200 in 45-50 hours and now it's $325 in 90...

There is a thread in the complaibts, from like Feb. Of 2014 that links and article that says: "new drivers to get their first taste of blood as they hold back the veterans." There are other posts where drivers mention texts saying "get ready to get your feet wet: we'll be pushing a few extra trips your way to get you comfortable....etc"


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BeccaTUber said:


> ok well I'll take your word for it. It's kinda upsetting that active duty people have time for an extra job. Especially when I've been married for 18 years and my husbands career field has always been undermanned. I guess that's the government for ya
> 
> No you don't have anything to prove to me. I just found it kinda odd that you are doing all of this stuff for a side job.. that's all.
> 
> ...


What, you expect active duty personnel to work 24 hours a day 7 days a week?

unless we had field exercises that took us out through a weekend, we got 2 days off for the weekend just like anybody else. Maybe the occasional staff duty on a weekend, we didnt exactly get to go home right at 5pm every day but we generally managed to have a life outside of Army.

But we also had those NCOs that were married but never wanted to go home. Theyd hover around at the company, making excuses to work 18 hour days so they barely had to go home to deal with his naggy wife that he dispised. Theyd volunteer for staff duty on the weekends because they hated their wives. We had one that would sleep at the company on many nights and would tell his wife he was out on execise for the week. Something to think about....


----------



## Transporter RVA (Jul 14, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> I am active duty in the Army.


From one Vet to another - THANK YOU for your service. I had a part-time gig once when I was on active duty, too. I worked EMS for the local Sheriff's Department. There were periods when I was not available - but we all found time to go to school and do other things. Sometimes we just didn't sleep.  Train hard - fight easy.


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> You don't really need anyone's name to see what's going on. You just need to talk to newbie drivers and compare their stories and their income to yours. When I first started driving inf Houston I rarely went more than a few minutes between pings no matter where I drove. It was a great gig and I was making around $200 day driving 8 hours. After a few months the pings got farther and farther apart and now I average around $100 day for the same 8 hours. Yes, there are more drivers but if you talk to a newbie driver you will find they are all getting more rides and better rides than you.
> By the way, you CANNOT make a living doing this job with Uber or Lyft. You can earn money, but the costs of driving the car will eat up most of that money. Consider that you make around .69/mile after Ubers cut and the Government allows a .535/mile tax deduction. So you are really only making .13/mile. Get a flat tire or have an accident or have someone break your back seat like they did mine (big 'ole fatty!) and all of the rest of the money is gone.


It depends on the market you drive in and where and when you drive. In Boston 200 over 8 hours is a so so day. In other markets that is great and in some that would be a bad day.


----------



## jaybx17 (Mar 1, 2017)

IanK said:


> What do you mean?


How the hell do you see cars full of people in the rider app? 
Those are the cars with NO ONE that are available. The color of the car isn't true to the actual car neither Lol


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

BeccaTUber said:


> It's fine for me but when I hear they're manipulating the rides.. that makes me mad. Because this is a business that I've invested in. I want direct answers. Uber is making me rage. Sorry. Thank you for your service


It makes zero sense for Uber to manipulate rides like what is alleged.

Uber takes the same amount of money from each ride, irregardless of whether a newbie driver or a seasoned veteran does it - so they have no financial incentive to give newbie drivers more rides at the expense of veteran drivers.

Also, it's a no-win scenario for Uber if they were to do this. Eventually the older drivers will reach a point where it is no longer financially profitable for them to drive, so they quit. Uber then has to hire a replacement driver - which does cost them $$ - and the turnover cycle begins anew.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> Uber takes the same amount of money from each ride, irregardless of whether a newbie driver or a seasoned veteran does it -


Not entirely true. Uber only takes 20% from me whereas 25% from a newbie.

Also, if Uber didn't feed new driver's better rides to get then hooked, then why did a Sr manager from a local office at a meeting about upcoming changes tell a room of about 60+ driver's this?


----------



## Udrivevegas (Feb 20, 2017)

BeccaTUber said:


> lol I'm just saying.. as a military spouse when I hear active duty I think 12 hour work days. I don't understand how he has all of this time to devote to a side job. He is either posting stuff while he's on duty or he's a total loser.


Your husband doesn't work 12 hour days, he just stays gone those 12 plus hours to avoid you.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Udrivevegas said:


> Your husband doesn't work 12 hour days, he just stays gone those 12 plus hours to avoid you.


To be fair, active duty usually has to be in formation by 6am for PT. If you live off post, that could mean leaving the house by 5am just to get through the gate in time, regardless how far off post you live. And while 5pm is the official end of business, it may take longer to get released. Remember, the military isn't like a 9-5 where when the clock hits 5 you stamped towards the parking lot.

Active duty, you have to be released for the day. Not everyone does formations for this end of day release, but many do. Many times you could get stuck not getting released until 6pm-7pm because the commander is doing something, maybe he's grilling one of the platoon leaders. Then when that plt leader gets out, there may be a smoke session for an hour before release. Of course this is an infantry company I'm talking about, S shops run more like a regular job while other POG MOS's will be generally the same.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

The concept of a meritocracy evaporated years ago. Has someone here been living under a rock for the past decade and a half?

I don't understand how complaining is going to change anything. If that were the case, it would have changed by now.


----------



## Doc Savage (Jul 7, 2017)

BeccaTUber said:


> Oh geez. I just am curious because he's so involved in uber.. his side job.. all of these posts and then I find out he's active duty.. weird.
> 
> Also now that I think about it.. you do have something to prove to me and everyone else.. if you're taking time from your government job to post about your side job. You're paid by us.. the tax payers. So I hope you're keeping your nose clean ;


Stay classy.


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Many times you could get stuck not getting released until 6pm-7pm because the commander is doing something, maybe he's grilling one of the platoon leaders.


This! So this! I cannot tell you how many times my CO in one of my old units used to keep us until 1900 waiting for final formation. Someone finally lodged an IG complaint against him and it got a little bit better but not by much.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Then you should be grateful that your parents live in very low crime rate area. If you want to see allot of police presence then go to NLV.
> 
> Firemen work 72 hours straight. Why don't you put on a breathing apparatus and 60 lbs of gear in a 115 degree Vegas summer day and go fight a 2000 degree fire. My dad was a fireman for the City of Miami for 23 years until he broke his back saving the life of a trapped woman. That trapped woman was someone's mom.
> 
> The Maloof's have been well known for decades before The Palms. The Maloof brothers own many construction companies, have vast real estate holdings throughout the west and owned the NBA's Sacramento Kings.


They don't work 72 hours straight. They're LIVE at the firehouse for 72 straight hours which includes eating,sleeping, running errands, working out,etc.

Sure, there's some heroic firefighters who have saved lives, but many are overpaid, especially their huge pensions the taxpayers are stuck paying which are helping to bankrupt municipalities.


----------



## CanadianUberMan (Jul 23, 2017)

If other drivers are getting rides and you are not - maybe the issue is with your cell phone provider... I know for a little bit one day I wasn't getting any requests in like 30 minutes which is unusual where I live - turns out I was only on 3G and not getting service.. I called my provider and managed to get my LTE back.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> I'm right there with you beccaT, but UsedToBe... Is right. My fist few weeks I made like $1200 in 45-50 hours and now it's $325 in 90...
> 
> There is a thread in the complaibts, from like Feb. Of 2014 that links and article that says: "new drivers to get their first taste of blood as they hold back the veterans." There are other posts where drivers mention texts saying "get ready to get your feet wet: we'll be pushing a few extra trips your way to get you comfortable....etc"


How much of your income reduction is due to the rate cuts?


----------



## Urban Uber (Sep 30, 2015)

BeccaTUber said:


> What's his name? How do I contact the district manager? I'm just asking the same questions that the other drivers would like to know. Who's the district manager in Phoenix? And if you're in HI why were you at a meeting here in phx?


There is a District Managers meeting for drivers by invitation here in the DENVER market on Tuesday .... these meetings are happening across the country


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> They don't work 72 hours straight. They're LIVE at the firehouse for 72 straight hours which includes eating,sleeping, running errands, working out,etc.


Then I suppose you've never seen the summer wildfires that encompass the West every year. Spending 14 days to fight a 500,000 acre fire in 100 degree heat with a constant 30 mph Santa Ana wind blowing in the most remote wilderness must be an every day event for you. Sometimes they work 168 hours straight with only very little sleep. Research the 19 firefighters burned to death in AZ a few years ago during a wildfire.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Then I suppose you've never seen the summer wildfires that encompass the West every year. Spending 14 days to fight a 500,000 acre fire in 100 degree heat with a constant 30 mph Santa Ana wind blowing in the most remote wilderness must be an every day event for you. Sometimes they work 168 hours straight with only very little sleep. Research the 19 firefighters burned to death in AZ a few years ago during a wildfire.


I've seen those fires. Fighting fires can be deadly work, but it's unrelated to my point. They don't actually work for 72, 24, or even 96 straight hours, although they're paid as if they do when it comes to overtime and the huge pensions that result.

A firefighter who works for 24 straight hours would be a danger to him/herself and the other firefighters.


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> I've seen those fires. Fighting fires can be deadly work, but it's unrelated to my point. They don't actually work for 72, 24, or even 96 straight hours, although they're paid as if they do when it comes to overtime and the huge pensions that result.
> 
> A firefighter who works for 24 straight hours would be a danger to him/herself and the other firefighters.


I have a friend was a wildland firefighter in the US Forest Service. Yes, they do work that long while they're at a fire when they're working to contain it. It has nothing to do with being a greater danger to oneself but rather to have all hands on deck to contain a fire that would otherwise burn uncontrollably. I don't have a problem with public safety personnel making above the median income for the area where they work, after all they put their lives on the line to protect others.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Butter said:


> I have a friend was a wildland firefighter in the US Forest Service. Yes, they do work that long while they're at a fire when they're working to contain it. It has nothing to do with being a greater danger to oneself but rather to have all hands on deck to contain a fire that would otherwise burn uncontrollably. I don't have a problem with public safety personnel making above the median income for the area where they work, after all they put their lives on the line to protect others.


Since public safety people put their lives on the line we should pay them at least a million a year. After all, if a professional athlete is getting millions of dollars a year to entertain the public, surely public safety workers should get at least as much if not more.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> Not entirely true. Uber only takes 20% from me whereas 25% from a newbie.
> 
> Also, if Uber didn't feed new driver's better rides to get then hooked, then why did a Sr manager from a local office at a meeting about upcoming changes tell a room of about 60+ driver's this?


You're absolutely right - I'd forgotten about the difference between the original 20% drivers and the newer 25% drivers.

But it still doesn't make sense. All Uber would have to do is change the TOS in the contract, tell you they're now taking 25% and if you don't accept the terms... sayonara, auf wiedersehen, arrivederci, and aloha.



BeccaTUber said:


> lol I'm just saying.. as a military spouse when I hear active duty I think 12 hour work days. I don't understand how he has all of this time to devote to a side job. He is either posting stuff while he's on duty or he's a total loser.


When I was in, some of the stations would have "Port & Starboard" duty - two days on, two days off.

Different units have different duty.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> How do you spell b*i*t*c*h??????


***** ? Why exactly ? Because she made an extremely valid point ?!? I know I don't want my tax dollars enabling someone else's goofing off online when they should be doing X, Y, or Z. You can always tell when the children enter the room.......



IanK said:


> So I've been online tonight since 5pm and have had exactly one (1) ride. An otherwise busy Friday night here in Downtown Rochester, NY
> 
> What's really aggravating me is looking at the rider app. There's between 7-10 other Uber's out and I can watch them drive past me in the app and I can SEE their cars are FULL of people.
> 
> Wth is going on? Someone please entertain me, please!


When you see ants crawling all over each other, go to where there aren't any. It's not exactly rocket science


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

BeccaTUber said:


> Ok and you drive uber too? You're at hickam? What unit? Usually army doesn't have time to have a side job


When not deployed, many service members have lots of free time on their hands. Servicemen aren't slaves.


----------



## IanK (Jul 19, 2017)

UberMensch3000 said:


> ***** ? Why exactly ? Because she made an extremely valid point ?!? I know I don't want my tax dollars enabling someone else's goofing off online when they should be doing X, Y, or Z. You can always tell when the children enter the room.......
> 
> That's the thing. They're everywhere. I move a couple miles here or there or even a whole new area and there's always 5-10 in a mile or two radius.
> 
> When you see ants crawling all over each other, go to where there aren't any. It's not exactly rocket science





UsedToBeAPartner said:


> You don't really need anyone's name to see what's going on. You just need to talk to newbie drivers and compare their stories and their income to yours. When I first started driving inf Houston I rarely went more than a few minutes between pings no matter where I drove. It was a great gig and I was making around $200 day driving 8 hours. After a few months the pings got farther and farther apart and now I average around $100 day for the same 8 hours. Yes, there are more drivers but if you talk to a newbie driver you will find they are all getting more rides and better rides than you.
> By the way, you CANNOT make a living doing this job with Uber or Lyft. You can earn money, but the costs of driving the car will eat up most of that money. Consider that you make around .69/mile after Ubers cut and the Government allows a .535/mile tax deduction. So you are really only making .13/mile. Get a flat tire or have an accident or have someone break your back seat like they did mine (big 'ole fatty!) and all of the rest of the money is gone.


I agree 100%. I'm only doing this because I am in dire need of money ATM. I have a full time job but I had a major life change recently and all my money has been consumed with that.

I'm now fighting with Uber to even get paid. I made a payment request which I got immediately and then disappeared. Now they're saying I have to wait at least a week because I updated my bank info. How did you pay me once and then can't pay me on our payday?

This is not a get rich quick scheme. This is I need $20 for groceries let's drive for a couple hours.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Just keep in mind that you simply CANNOT make any actual money driving UberX. Maybe XL and above but X pay rates are so low that you can't even pay for the tires you wear out or all of those oil changes you need driving 200+ miles per day. That a look at what your car is worth at the 5 year mark with average mileage and compare that to a 5 year old car with Uber mileage (1000 miles per week, times 5 years or 260,000 miles (normal usage would be about 75,000 miles).
Making a living is not possible with Uber X. Period. Maybe, and I really mean maybe, if you bought an older car that would just qualify for the Uber platform and drove it until you were no longer allowed you might be able to eek out a small profit. If you want to provide your family with some actual income you will make substantially more money working at Wal-Mart or delivering pizzas for Dominos. Heck, if you are really in need of money, the folks making some of the highest part time wages are those "homeless folks" standing on the corner. They average $14-15/hour and don't have to pay any taxes. If you have a spare piece of cardboard you would be rolling in the dough on a daily basis.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> When not deployed, many service members have lots of free time on their hands. Servicemen aren't slaves.


I wouldn't say we had a lot of free time, but I believe the 101st as a division made it a point that every month had to have at least 1 3 day weekend. Between PT and waiting to be released, weekend days ended up being looooong but unless we had an FTX, we got at least both days off for the weekend.

Otherwise, when will the bars and brothels make their money?!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I received an email today from Uber wanting to know why I haven't driven for them in a while, I responded that the rates were too low and the rating system was biased so I haven't driven because it was costing me to work for them. As you all already know Uber hasn't responded as usual when it comes to complaining of the low rates.
I said that I would prefer a reasonable rate and doing away with surging, of course I really don't expect a reply.
The one thing I did get from this e mail is that Uber is not getting new drivers in my market for a number of factors, first, most people know that the rates are too low, example, I referred 5 people to drive and all of them saw the rate and never finished the application, second, half the people who apply to drive are rejected for one reason or another and third, many of those who want to drive is because of the auto lease program Uber offers to get a car.
I would be willing to bet within 3 years Uber will be filing for bankruptcy because it won't be generating the revenue to support corporate because of a lack of drivers. 
I have never seen any company that operates from top down survive very long, Uber is no exception, it's the drivers who generate the revenue that pays the salaries of corporate snobs, without the drivers there is no revenue to pay salaries.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> I received an email today from Uber wanting to know why I haven't driven for them in a while, I responded that the rates were too low and the rating system was biased so I haven't driven because it was costing me to work for them. As you all already know Uber hasn't responded as usual when it comes to complaining of the low rates.
> I said that I would prefer a reasonable rate and doing away with surging, of course I really don't expect a reply.
> The one thing I did get from this e mail is that Uber is not getting new drivers in my market for a number of factors, first, most people know that the rates are too low, example, I referred 5 people to drive and all of them saw the rate and never finished the application, second, half the people who apply to drive are rejected for one reason or another and third, many of those who want to drive is because of the auto lease program Uber offers to get a car.
> I would be willing to bet within 3 years Uber will be filing for bankruptcy because it won't be generating the revenue to support corporate because of a lack of drivers.
> I have never seen any company that operates from top down survive very long, Uber is no exception, it's the drivers who generate the revenue that pays the salaries of corporate snobs, without the drivers there is no revenue to pay salaries.


https://www.whyeveryonehatesuber.com/map/


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Butter said:


> This! So this! I cannot tell you how many times my CO in one of my old units used to keep us until 1900 waiting for final formation. Someone finally lodged an IG complaint against him and it got a little bit better but not by much.


I have to explain this?

"War is Hours of Bordom and Seconds of Sheer terror"

This exercise is to train you on how to cope with having nothing to do, no real objective, while trying your best not to look like your not doing anything.

It was an exercise in straddling that fine line between combat readiness, and looking so bored that someone finds you something to do.

I for instance metaphorically contemplated the possible reasons for having to sit on my behind waiting around for final formation.

My conclusion was that it prepared you for the hours of boredom during active deployments.


----------



## FixUber4444 (Jul 13, 2017)

BeccaTUber said:


> ok well I'll take your word for it. It's kinda upsetting that active duty people have time for an extra job. Especially when I've been married for 18 years and my husbands career field has always been undermanned. I guess that's the government for ya
> 
> No you don't have anything to prove to me. I just found it kinda odd that you are doing all of this stuff for a side job.. that's all.
> 
> ...


Didn't you know that there are Fuber ghost here?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Uber_VA said:


> Train hard - fight easy.


Well said sir


----------



## IanK (Jul 19, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Just keep in mind that you simply CANNOT make any actual money driving UberX. Maybe XL and above but X pay rates are so low that you can't even pay for the tires you wear out or all of those oil changes you need driving 200+ miles per day. That a look at what your car is worth at the 5 year mark with average mileage and compare that to a 5 year old car with Uber mileage (1000 miles per week, times 5 years or 260,000 miles (normal usage would be about 75,000 miles).
> Making a living is not possible with Uber X. Period. Maybe, and I really mean maybe, if you bought an older car that would just qualify for the Uber platform and drove it until you were no longer allowed you might be able to eek out a small profit. If you want to provide your family with some actual income you will make substantially more money working at Wal-Mart or delivering pizzas for Dominos. Heck, if you are really in need of money, the folks making some of the highest part time wages are those "homeless folks" standing on the corner. They average $14-15/hour and don't have to pay any taxes. If you have a spare piece of cardboard you would be rolling in the dough on a daily basis.


I never said I was making a living at this. I have a full time job. I just need quick cash. I've driven maybe 200 miles in a week and made 110 dollars Uber won't give me.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

So you are making .50/mile and paying out .535 or losing 3 1/2 for every mile you drive. That might be quick cash in your pocket but a losing proposition no matter how long you drive.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> So you are making .50/mile and paying out .535 or losing 3 1/2 for every mile you drive. That might be quick cash in your pocket but a losing proposition no matter how long you drive.


You'll never win a discussion making that argument,

A lot of people on this forum beleive that they can run a car on 10-15c a mile, which we both know is total BS.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

IanK said:


> So I've been online tonight since 5pm and have had exactly one (1) ride. An otherwise busy Friday night here in Downtown Rochester, NY
> 
> What's really aggravating me is looking at the rider app. There's between 7-10 other Uber's out and I can watch them drive past me in the app and I can SEE their cars are FULL of people.
> 
> Wth is going on? Someone please entertain me, please!


Did you forget ?? Disruption!


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

BeccaTUber said:


> Yeah I'm in rage mode. I love the job. I just want more communication from uber. They're like a bad boyfriend. Good looking but zero social skills.


Lol, she stays with uber because uber is great at fuking you.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

BeccaTUber said:


> lol I'm just saying.. as a military spouse when I hear active duty I think 12 hour work days. I don't understand how he has all of this time to devote to a side job. He is either posting stuff while he's on duty or he's a total loser.


Was your spouse security force personnel? If you were a military spouse then you would've understood not every AD member pulls a 12 hr day. The exception is if they're on deployment and/or their AFSPC/MOS is first responders ie. MP/firefighters, medical and special forces. In USAF, unless you were pilot/WSO/AWACs/Flight Engineer air crew, astronautical engineer satellite/missile crew (doing 30 day missile tour rotations in underground bunkers watching the sky like I did), aircraft depot repair crew, first responder/emergency personnel, doing Red Flag base readiness exercises, training for deployment or on deployment overseas, your typical USAF day was a 40 hr work week.

As a LT and former Aerospace Engineer at Wright Patterson AFB, and then later as a Space & Missiles officer at Peterson and LA AFB, my duty hours were the typical work day between work hours of 7 am to 5 pm with weekends off. Just like all the other civilians who worked at the base. The only exceptions to that were the 12 hr+ days when I was deployed in Iraq.



BeccaTUber said:


> Yeah I'm in rage mode. I love the job. I just want more communication from uber. They're like a bad boyfriend. Good looking but zero social skills.


lol.

Lyft is the "good boyfriend".

Who is not the socially challenged moron its older sibling Uber is.

Who is also the gorgeous metrosexual male every gay male and straight female craves.

And who also happens to be the quintessential American Psycho aka a closeted, passive aggressive, social psychopath where psychological rape of its driver IC base is concerned.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> Was your spouse security force personnel? If you were a military spouse then you would've understood not every AD member pulls a 12 hr day. The exception is if they're on deployment and/or their AFSPC/MOS is first responders ie. MP/firefighters, medical and special forces. In USAF, unless you were pilot/WSO/AWACs/Flight Engineer air crew, astronautical engineer satellite/missile crew (doing 30 day missile tour rotations in underground bunkers watching the sky like I did), aircraft depot repair crew, first responder/emergency personnel, doing Red Flag base readiness exercises, training for deployment or on deployment overseas, your typical USAF day was a 40 hr work week.
> 
> As a LT and former Aerospace Engineer at Wright Patterson AFB, and then later as a Space & Missiles officer at Peterson and LA AFB, my duty hours were the typical work day between work hours of 7 am to 5 pm with weekends off. Just like all the other civilians who worked at the base. The only exceptions to that were the 12 hr+ days when I was deployed in Iraq.
> 
> ...


Nahh i more see lyft like the misguided moron who just sold his soul to the devil for a big pile of money,

They know what they re doing is wrong, they know what they should be doing, but without cutting the deal with Satan they would be out of business...


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

BeccaTUber said:


> lol I just got on this forum in a rage because I think uber is doing us drivers dirty. While most people have switched to Lyft I've stuck by uber and I'm continually let down. Then I see the stuff about baiting new drivers. And I see there are a few drivers posting who can't even give a name of 1 uber person they've talked to. And this is my business. I'm an independent contractor. This is something I've invested in and you can't even give a name. Hmph


LOL??
You mind your business and we mind ours, why the 3rd degree?
And if you your'e so invested in your business, then it should be easy for you to find the names your'e looking for.
Miserable, do you always question other people you don't know? to that extent?

Leave it alone


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

BeccaTUber said:


> ok well I'll take your word for it. It's kinda upsetting that active duty people have time for an extra job. Especially when I've been married for 18 years and my husbands career field has always been undermanned. I guess that's the government for ya
> 
> No you don't have anything to prove to me. I just found it kinda odd that you are doing all of this stuff for a side job.. that's all.
> 
> ...


You obviously don't know what you are talking about. I spent 26 years in the Army, including Viet Nam and the 1st Gulf War. What, so you are shocked that soldiers have some weekends off? Do you think we spend 26 years in the service working 365 days a year and have no time off? Get educated on a topic before you spout off of something you obviously know nothing about.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Now I don't know what your husband does but different situations for different people. Have a nice day


TOUCHE!



Poopy54 said:


> LOL??
> You mind your business and we mind ours, why the 3rd degree?
> And if you your'e so invested in your business, then it should be easy for you to find the names your'e looking for.
> Miserable, do you always question other people you don't know? to that extent?
> ...


I THINK SHE'S IN COERCION WITH RUSSIA! THEY WANT ALL OUR SECRETS. BEWARE!!!! SHE LOOKS RUSSIAN


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The bottom line is Uber and Lyft are going to use every gimmick in the book to get drivers on the road to generate their cut. Uber and Lyft will not raise rates to a decent level because they are reaping millions from drivers at the current rates.
Uber and Lyft don't care one bit about the drivers, all that matters is that they get their 20-25% rake.
Now Airports are charging Uber and Lyft fees, how long do you think that Uber and Lyft will start deducting this from our income.
Uber now is implementing a 15 dollar charge for items left behind by passengers which it should have been done long ago, I for one will not drive to the pasenger to return an item for free, I had done this in the past and didn't even get a thank you.
If the passenger wants their property they can get another Uber and meet me at my place and time of convenience.


----------

